# Blastocyst gradings and outcomes



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have had 2 blasts put back - 2cc and 4cc. I know these aren't the best- although I think the worst grade my clinic gives is an E when there is no evidence of thar cell type. I did get pg with a morula and 1CC last time but sadly it was ectopic. I think that maybe the morula developed into a higher grade blast after et.  I would love to hear the gradings of your blast, the outcome and if it was a singleton or twins. I will be very encouraged if anyone got pg with a CC grade- but would love to hear from anyone. 

So for example if you had a blast graded AA you could just choose A- if it was something like BC you could vote once for B and once for C. Not sure how scientific that is- but it will give an idea. If you left a message with more detail eg. Expansion grade, even better. If your clinic didn't give you a grade, or it was lower than C, you could choose 'other' and leave a post. 

***UPDATED - it seems to only be allowing one vote and so in that case please enter the first grade letter as that's the baby bit and most important - so if you got 3BC you'd choose B!! Thanks so much! X ***


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for voting so far- looks great for blasts in general doesn't it? Very reassuring to see some grade C bfp's xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

It seems to be only letting everyone vote once even tho that wasn't my intention. In that case please use the first letter grade of your blast as that is the baby bit and most important - thanks xx


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Rachel, not sure what my bast was graded at but it had a clear inner cell mass and outer cells (where the placenta forms) and was starting to hatch. We are now 5 wk pg. Any ideas what that would have been graded as? I think i'll ask when we go back so i can vote on ur poll xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like it was expanded to 4 or 5 but the cell gradings are different - obviously a good one though! xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well -as you can see by my eagerly made ticker, one or both of my little CC blasts have given me a bfp! I am trying not to get too excited as I've had a lot of spotting and cramping over the last few days which seems   to have eased off now. So I made a ticker while the going was good as I was desperate to have one!! Good luck to everyone - and keep voting! xxxx


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww congrats Rachel, come and join us on the BFP due Nov/Dec thread xx


----------

